# Second level?



## ashartttt (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi All -

I'm a new hedgehog mom, I just rescued Walter off of craigslist.

He's got an amazing personality but isn't very active. I was thinking of adding a second level since he likes to climb a bit. I have a C&C cage, but the walls are solid and not wire to help with heat.

I was thinking of adding a second level with https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01ANNILIG/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

It's a shelf stacker, it's wire but I'd add a plastic sheet and fleece of course. As well as some plastic on the side to stop him from falling. My plan is to use a tube for him to climb up on it. I know some hedgies don't use a second level at all, but it's worth a shot right?

He's in 2x1 L shaped cage right now. I live in an apartment so floor space is limited.

Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you!
AA


----------



## Nutmeg The Hedgehog (Nov 16, 2017)

I wouldn't recommend a second level because hedgehogs tend to be very clumsy and fall. If your hedgie is not accustomed to her new home she wont be so active. If she isn't new I would make sure the temparatures are right and shes got a good light cycle from 7:00 AM to 9:00 PM is what i do.


Hope this helps!!!!!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You would have to do a lot of modifications to make that into a second level. It would have to be totally enclosed with solid walls and a top on it. The ramp would also need to be completely enclosed. The small amount of extra floor space really wouldn't be worth it.


----------

